

Show HN: The start of an ambient house track I made (for programming) - sarreph
https://soundcloud.com/sarrif/mirrage-unfinished

======
ScottWhigham
Fun - thanks for sharing. It's already 3:00 - what else is left to do?

Sounds good.

Critique - the quality of sound (of the instrument choices) at 2:00, for
example, is so much more powerful than the track from 0:00 through 1:30. FWIW

------
jffry
I like it! It will definitely need more evolution of style like you began
exploring towards the end to keep it from being just the same loops for hours.

Do you have samples for the individual tracks which layer in during the first
2 minutes? It would be interesting to attempt to procedurally generate an
approximation of something good which would fade into the background while
working.

